# Who made the new banner?



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Who made the new banner? Looks awesome!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2009)

The banner was made by Wurger!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Great job, but what an injustice to have a Corsair in non US markings, LOL!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> Great job, but what an injustice to have a Corsair in non US markings, LOL!



I believe Wojtek's intentions was to have a representation of all the nations involved in WW-II.

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2009)

ccheese said:


> I believe Wojtek's intentions was to have a representation of all the nations involved in WW-II.
> 
> Charles


Oh fine! Then where's the I.A.R. 80 or the M.C202???

Don't shoot!!! I'm just kidding, Charles!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2009)

*fights hard to keep quiet*


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm hoping they change the color back to tan and then we can use mine and Cosimo's banner!


----------



## Coors9 (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome job Wojtek, Real sweet lookin' Banner.


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2009)

brilliant job master Wojtec


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 19, 2009)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## v2 (Sep 19, 2009)

well done, Wojtek! Kawał dobrej roboty!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2009)

Great job Wojtek! Clear, clean and bright, and gets the message across.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2009)

Clean blue is the default. I am working on bringing back the ols tan and will use the other banner for that one. I am hoping to finish that sometime this evening.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice banner, but where are the fokkers?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2009)

Beautifully done!


----------



## proton45 (Sep 19, 2009)

nice


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2009)

For those of you that liked the brown and tan, you can select it using the drop-down menu near the bottom. Your menu will have clean blue and artakus36. Artakus36 is the old scheme, with the other banner.

Here is a screen shot of the drop-down menu:


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2009)

many thanks Eric, i found that a few minutes ago !, will the style i choose stay on if i log off or is one of them a default style ?


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 19, 2009)

*_dons Spielberg-style cap while sitting down in a director's chair_* Love it, _love _ it, man! 8)


----------



## parsifal (Sep 19, 2009)

Fantastic Wurger. Notice ther are no Aussie representations, given the comment by Charles. dont take that the wrong way, I like the banner a lot


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2009)

Karl, the style you choose should stay the same when you log in and out.


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2009)

cheers Gnomey


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2009)

If you change to the artakus style, it shows the other banner we did. Cool!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Yep but I can't find the option for the forum index..... am i going blind?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2009)

Go to your USER CP at the top of the page.

Click "Edit Options".

At the very bottom you can change the page.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh thanks!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 19, 2009)

I missed my old artikus..... Thanks Eric...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2009)

I was hording artakus for a while before I realized that I was the only one who had access to that menu. I tried living with clean blue for a bit and found that I liked the artakus better as well. So now you all have a choice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2009)

I too prefer artikus.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 19, 2009)

Great job Wojtek! - Great to see the RNZAF Corsair in there 8)


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 20, 2009)

Just understood the Clean Blue was making no sense.
Thanks for the nice banner!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 20, 2009)

Both banners are very nice.


Wheels


----------



## Elvis (Sep 21, 2009)

Please forgive me if this is being posted in the wrong section, but I just noticed the new "WW2Aircraft.net" header at the top of the page, with the morphing pic of the airplanes against a nice thunderhead in the sky.
Pretty nice design work, whoever did that.

Cudos!






Elvis


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2009)

That would be Wurger...he did a great job!

Here's where it all happened: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/time-new-banner-pics-15956-10.html#post515770


----------



## Elvis (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh silly me, and all this time I thought Clapton was God. 

Nice work, Wurger!
Here's your virtual pat on the back!



Elvis


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 21, 2009)

Elvis said:


> Nice work, Wurger!
> Here's your virtual pat on the back!



Ditto


----------



## Njaco (Sep 21, 2009)

Wurger did the blue banner and Cosimo did the artakus banner with help from me.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2009)

Elvis said:


> Oh silly me, and all this time I thought Clapton was God.
> 
> Elvis



And just who is Clapton ????

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Elvis (Sep 21, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Wurger did the blue banner and Cosimo did the artakus banner with help from me.


...and you guys did a nice job on that banner, too.
I really envy anyone who can that. I've tried and it always comes off as a disaster.
--------------------------------------------------------------

CCheese,


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OLK_HSyy1U_.



Elvis


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 22, 2009)

When I log out I no longer see the banner.
I get a red X.
Is this happening to anyone else ?
Is this what was intended ?


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> When I log out I no longer see the banner.
> I get a red X.
> Is this happening to anyone else ?
> Is this what was intended ?
> ...


I get that once in a while on the computer at work, but this computer (at home) always stays logged in


----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> When I log out I no longer see the banner.
> I get a red X.
> Is this happening to anyone else ?
> Is this what was intended ?
> ...



Yep. It is one of those things that we need to work on. When you log out, it goes away for some reason. I think I know why.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2009)

I like what Wojtek has done..well done mate, good to check 'em out now and then...8)

...the other is rather cool too....may just switch back and forth now and then I think!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 23, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Yep. It is one of those things that we need to work on. When you log out, it goes away for some reason. I think I know why.


Whatever you did worked.
I saw the banner before I logged in today. 


Wheels


----------



## hitoshi (Sep 24, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but just wanted to say I really luv the new wwAircraft.net logo at the top. The changing fighters is a great idea! Whoever built it, congrats.....very nice design, colours and absolutely works perfectly with the site.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you all guys.Glad you like it.But the banner could be for a while only untill the new pattern for the forum would be set.I know it is not as peerfect as you want but you should remember that the big number of aircraft profiles could cause the forum application slowing down when added.

Anyway thanks all again.


----------



## Elvis (Sep 24, 2009)

Wurger said:


> But the banner could be for a while only untill the new pattern for the forum would be set.


Does this mean the forum is going to change again, or are you going to change the banner?
Personally, I like "clean blue" and I think the banner, the way it is now, is just fine with this setup.


Elvis


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2009)

Personally I'm not going to do that.But the blue-grey colour can be changed into much more "warm" pattern.Then another banner will be used.


----------



## Elvis (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah, gotcha.
Thanks for clarifying.


Elvis


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 17, 2009)

This is driving me crazy. I can't see the new clean blue fixed style banner anymore.

I *can* see the banner in the artakus36 style but not the clean blue fixed style anymore.
I haven't added any software or changed any settings since I last was able to see it either.


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> This is driving me crazy. I can't see the new clean blue fixed style banner anymore.
> 
> I *can* see the banner in the artakus36 style but not the clean blue fixed style anymore.
> I haven't added any software or changed any settings since I last was able to see it either.
> ...



Odd, I can see it fine.  

Hmmm, I'm sure others will have more info


----------



## Elvis (Oct 18, 2009)

I can see it, too.
Its right at the top of every page.


Elvis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2009)

Weird I can see it just fine.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> This is driving me crazy. I can't see the new clean blue fixed style banner anymore.
> 
> I *can* see the banner in the artakus36 style but not the clean blue fixed style anymore.
> I haven't added any software or changed any settings since I last was able to see it either.
> ...



Had that problem, too. It helped to erase my history (including cookies. After that it was there again and no problem since...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 18, 2009)

Does everyone know that there are 2 banners? The artikus36 has the one Cosimo and I created and the clean-blue has the one with Wurger and Clave.

At least that is how its working on my PC.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 18, 2009)

I've figured out why I can't see it.
My anti-virus software doesn't like the banner on the clean blue style for some reason.
It updated the other day and now the banner won't show unless I turn it off.

Artakus36 Banner
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...29899066-time-new-banner-pics-bannerfinal.gif

Clean Blue Banner
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...92-time-new-banner-pics-baner7projekt-new.gif

Looking at the addresses for both I can't understand why it won't show it.

I thought I would let you know so you don't keep trying to figure it out.
It's a shame too, it is a pretty banner. 
Thanks for the help.


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 19, 2009)

That's odd...the banners are simply animated .GIFs, same as my avatar and a number of other animated avatars in use by other members...

Shouldn't be any reason why the A/V is censoring it, unless a combination of the refresh rate of the animation and the image size is conflicting with the browser. They are both (Artakus Clean Blue) large image files, but work well in my IE6 and Firefox3.5


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree GG but turning off the A/V allows me to see it.
It was off and when I realized it and turned it on the banner disappeared when I went to another page.
I am using IE8 for a browser.

I can see your avatar just fine.
It scared the crap out of me the first time I saw it.

Now pictures with a .bmp extension are another story.
I haven't been able to see them since the forum switched to clean blue.

The banner will probably show up again after another update by my AV software. 


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2009)

I think the problem is with the IE8 net browser.Airframes has been faced with a similar problem. I use IE6 with SP1 and don't have any troubles.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Mozilla Fire Fox and Windows XP works fine for me.......


----------



## Marcel (Oct 19, 2009)

Linux and FF works great... but no virus checker.


----------



## Elvis (Oct 19, 2009)

Wurger said:


> I think the problem is with the IE8 net browser.Airframes has been faced with a similar problem. I use IE6 with SP1 and don't have any troubles.


I'll have to check when I get home (using remote terminal right now), but I think I have the IE8 upgrade on my older XP and I see the banner just fine.


Elvis


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 21, 2009)

I told my AV software not to block the clean blue banner and now I can see it.
I have no clue why it was blocking it in the first place.
I do know it blocks it again if I uncheck the acceptance.
It cool to see it again though.


Wheels


----------

